# Beautiful Croatia



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Last year we went to Croatia for vacation. We stood 2 weeks and visited Dubrovnik, Split and Zadar. We also crossed the border to Bosnia and went to Mostar in Herzegowina. 

Game of Thrones was filmed in Dubrobvnik old Town, where you can buy lots of merchandise. :lol:

Be invited to post comments. 


We start with Plitvice Nature Park. We had to wait 2 hours at the entrance. It is not recommended to go there in August. :lol:. It's too crouded.





































the cleanest water i've seen ever.



























After a stay of 3 days near Plitvice we continued our trip to Makarska.










Up the hill near Makarska, into a pretty nature resort.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Croatia :cheers:

btw i will fix the title. Now says "Beautiful Crotia"


----------



## truongcoi (Oct 21, 2017)

Wow I like this photos.

Thanks for share


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Croatia :cheers:
> 
> btw i will fix the title. Now says "Beautiful Crotia"


thanks twice christos!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

A bit more Plitvice





















*Biokovo Nature Resort with Mount Jure, tallest in Croatia*

View towards the Border to Bosnia & Herzegowina


















They also have poisonious vipers up there 


















A walk among ancient houses up the hill


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

View from Biokovo Park over Dalmatia



















Makarska where we stayed for 10 days


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Nugal Beach











Hvar Island


















*
BOSNIA & HERZEGOVINA *
*
City of Mostar*

Mosque's Cemetary



























Holy Mosque



























The bridge has been destroyed during war. It is a tradition that some guys jump from it as a tourist attraction.



























On the way back to Croatia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

More of Mostar






































The City Surroundings are still full of land mines 









requisits of the jugoslawian war













































back in Croatia. The following pics were taken on some islands near Split.

Waiting for a free boat to the blue cave









cave entrance




































devil's islands near Hvar


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Amazing photos! I am looking forward to my upcoming vacation in October to Croatia!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Croatia! :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks guys. next is the city of hvar on hvar island

































































on our boat back to Split


----------

